# Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro



## Da_Frank (24. Oktober 2009)

*Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauch für mein Studium jetzt ein Notebook.

Die oberste Preisgrenze liegt bei 600 Euro.

Die Technischen Daten sollten erfüllt sein:

- Min 2 Kerne
- 3-4GB RAM
- 15" Display

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Fürs Studium würde ich Dir eher zu einem Netbook á la EE PC raten.

Der kann alles, was er können muss im Studium.

Ich hab selbst nen 15,4" Gerät und schiele voller Neid auf den EE meiner Freundin...


----------



## Icke&Er (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Auch zu empfehlen ist ein Acer Timeline! Super Akkuöaufzeit und bei ca 14Zoll reicht die Graka auch vollkommen aus!
Sollte für 600 auch ein gutes dabei sein!

MFG


----------



## Zerebo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Richtig.Acer Timeline bieten super mobility und ausreichend power für die meisten Anwendungen.
Vor allem sind die auch klein und leicht,großer Vorteil wenn man die jeden Tag rumschleppen will/muss.
Auch sehr interessant für Studium könnte das hier sein:
Acer Aspire Timeline 1820P Tablet-Subnotebook
Also ein Timeline Gerät mit Touchscreen.Sicherlich klasse um direkt in Skripte Notizen zu machen oder so.
Preis warscheinlich 600 Euro und release auch warscheinlich Anfang December.
Die Frage ist natürlich was du genau mit dem Teil vor hast.


----------



## Naumo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

kommt drauf an was du studieren willst ^^
für cad programme wäre ein 15,4-17zoll natürlich besser als son kleines ding
ich hab ein 15,4 mit 1680x1050 und des perfekt für sowas!


----------



## Da_Frank (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Wie geschrieben brauche ich einen Lap mit 15", aber ihr könnt mir gerne auch Vorschläge machen, von denen ihr denkt die wären besser fürs studium.
Könnt ihr eure Vorschläge bitte mit link posten, danke.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben brauche ich einen Lap mit 15",



Warum 15"?



Da_Frank schrieb:


> aber ihr könnt mir gerne auch Vorschläge machen, von denen ihr denkt die wären besser fürs studium.



Haben wir 

Wenn Du das Teil von Vorlesung zu Vorlesung schleppen musst, wäre ein kleines Gerät weitaus besser.
Ich würde für mein Studium nur noch ein kleines Teil kaufen, wenn ich nochmal vor der Wahl stünde.



Da_Frank schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Vorschläge bitte mit link posten, danke.



*Asus EE PC 1005HA-H*

Reicht für die meisten Anwendungen dicke.
Hat erstaunlich viel Leistung, wenn man bedenkt, dass es nur ein Einkerner ist.
Und der Akku hält eeewig.


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr alle mit diesen Eee-Gruseldisplays arbeiten könnt. Ich mein von der Leistung allgemein reicht das auf jeden Fall. Aber dieses Display. Ich konnte nichtmal ne Stunde drauf schreiben. Viiiiiiel zu wenig Auflösung. Du könntest auf den HP mini 311 warten. Da haste was brauchbares. Oder ebene ein Timeline.

so far


----------



## Nucleus (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Wo liegt das Problem bei der Auflösung?

Office geht damit wunderbar...


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Ich finde da passt einfach nichts drauf. Ich hab einfach gern etwas Platz auf dem Bildschirm.

so far


----------



## Nucleus (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Auf die 600 Gramm leichten 22"-Laptops muss man halt noch ein bisschen warten... 

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
Würde bei mir wieder ein Laptop-Kauf anstehen, würde ich mir nur noch ein Netbook holen. Zu viele Vorteile was Mobilität betrifft gegenüber größeren Teilen.
Und die Leistung ist erstaunlich gut.


----------



## cookiebrandt (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Bei mir persönlich ist es so, dass ich gerne nur mit einer Tasche rumlaufe. Dazu nehme ich einfach meinen netten 9"-EEE und packe den in den Ordner und dann ab in eine 17"-Notebooktasche (von Medion xD), wo noch evtl ein Buch o. Ä. hineinpasst. Und von der Leistung her passt's natürlich auch 

MfG


----------



## Zerebo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Du solltest vielleicht mal schreiben was du mit dem Teil an der Uni machen willst.
-Vorlesungen mittippen?(welches Fach?bei vielen Zeichnungen und Formeln brauchst du nen Touchscreen)
-Cad,Photoshop?
-Surfen,Skripte lesen?
-Nur an der Steckdose?Oder unterwegs?Im Hörsaal?

Ich sag dir wenn du das Teil jeden Tag mitschleppen willst und dann nur surfst,willst du bestimmt kein großes/schweres Gerät.
Kenn genug Leute,die haben ihren Laptop nur die erste Woche mitgenommen und hatten dann keinen Bock mehr das Teil zu schleppen.
Während ein Netbook/Subnotebook klein und leicht ist,so das man es immer mitnehmen kann.(Vor allem versuch mal ne Steckdose im Hörsaal zu finden)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*



Zerebo schrieb:


> Vor allem versuch mal ne Steckdose im Hörsaal zu finden)


 wer in ner vorlesung sein note/netbook benutzt, dem gehört das ding eh um die ohren gehauen   [ausnahme: der dozent verlangt ein NB] 

in einer VLesung macht so ein teil einfach keinen sinn. es stört die anderen, und man is nicht schneller als per handschriftlichem mitschreiben, man is auch unflexibler. zudem prägt man sich den stoff besser ein und versteht evlt. auch alles erst richtig, wenn man es erst SPÄTER dann in eine worddatei oder so zusammenfasst.


----------



## Zerebo (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wer in ner vorlesung sein note/netbook benutzt, dem gehört das ding eh um die ohren gehauen   [ausnahme: der dozent verlangt ein NB]


Ja aber vor allem weil die meisten alles andere machen nur nicht mit zu schreiben.Ich seh da nur immer irgendwelche websites oder Spiele auf den Teilen.
Ein Tablet/Convertible ist aber bei den Profs die Folien benutzen und da mit nem Tablet reinschreiben keine schlechte Sache.Wobei es natürlich einfacher wäre,wenn der Prof die Folien nachher inklusive Anmerkungen hochladen würde.....aber irgendwie muss man ja die Leute dazu bringen zu kommen.
Wobei ich sagen muss das ich mich fast wie ein Hinterwältler fühle weil ich in meinem Leben noch kein Notebook/Netbook/Smartphone besessen habe.


----------



## Nucleus (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Ich kann schneller tippen als schreiben...


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Ja das vielleicht, aber kannst du auch mal schnell ne kleine Skizze abmalen? Außerdem geht das getippe den anderen tierisch auf die Nüsse.

so far


----------



## Nucleus (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Skizzen brauche ich nur sehr selten.
Und wenn, dann kommt das eben auf ein Blatt Papier, auch wenns umständlich ist.

Das Getippe nervt nur, wenn jemand laute Taten hat und/oder darauf herumhämmert 
Normalerweise hört man davon jedenfalls fast nichts.


----------



## Da_Frank (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Ich glaub dass kann zu, hab mir mitlerweile schon einen gekauft, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## poiu (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

washast denn jetzt gekauft


----------



## rebel4life (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Notebook fürs Studium bis max. 600 Euro*

Lenovo, Dell oder Compaq.

Ein X41/61 sollte ausreichend sein.


----------

